# Yandini battery combiner



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.yandina.com/

Check this out if you use two batteries. It charges your trollong motor battery when you are underway. Most of us will need the 100 model.


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

I was looking into the same thing. Check this out.
http://www.bepmarine.com/home-mainmenu-8/product-714/digital-voltage-sensing-relay-dvsr


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks like it perfoms the same function. I have a Yandani on the way.


----------

